# caught this today... ID?



## Ed Mashburn (Oct 1, 2007)

It ate a live shrimp and pulled like a ten pound red- it was only about 4-5 pounds. I think I know what it is, but I'd like confirmation- good fishing to all- Ed Mashburn


----------



## Ed Mashburn (Oct 1, 2007)

I will try to add photo- sorry- Ed Mashburn


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

ULTRA POISONOUS _Trachinotus carolinus..._

_DO NOT EAT!!! This fish MUST BE DISPOSED OF VERY CAREFULLY... I'll come by a pick it up and dispose of it properly!!!_

_Good thing you asked! _

_Jim_


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

pomp???


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

Looks kinda more like a permit to me.


----------



## Saltlife (Sep 21, 2008)

Im leaning towards permit


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

Permit.


----------



## Capt. Read Nichols (Jul 27, 2008)

Baby permit


----------



## CJF (Feb 12, 2008)

How about PERMIT? Survey says?!?!?!?!


----------



## hebegb (Oct 6, 2007)

> *Capt. John Rivers (10/17/2008)*Ed, sent me this picture to post for him....his PC was acting up.




black blotch on side leads me towards permit as well


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

Looks like a Palometa to me.


----------



## Bryan Bennett (Dec 29, 2007)

Looks like a juvenile permit to me. Deeper bodied than a pompano relative to its length. Its fins are exaggerated compared to a pompano's too, although they aren't as gucci as the Palometa's...


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

NACLH, thanks for the pict. I was cathing Palometa in East bay here in Navarre last month and didn't know what it was till you posted the pict, I recognized it by the two sharp fin like teeth on the under belly.


----------



## Red Fly (Jan 23, 2008)

Permit or pompano, same family. Pompano grow to about 6 lbs, Permits up to 40 lbs. If it has teeth on its tongueits a permit.


----------



## Coryphaena (Oct 2, 2007)

> *CJF (10/17/2008)*How about PERMIT? Survey says?!?!?!?!


Ding ding! Body depth gives it away. Juvenile permit (_Trachinotus_ _falcatus_) tend to have the red color on the ventral fins.

The two free anal spines mentioned in a post above are a keycharacteristic of ALL of the jack family, from leatherjacks to amberjacksto lookdowns, bumpers, and scads ("cigar minnows")- and the permit in the picture.


----------



## Ed Mashburn (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks all for the confirmation. Permit is what I thought, but I wanted to make sure. All I can say is that if the babies pull like that one did- he was released in great shape, by the way-then we need to get us some BIG ones up here in the Panhandle. That is one strong fish. Captain John- thanks for the photo posting help- most appreciated. Good fishing to all- Ed Mashburn


----------



## specslayer (Oct 9, 2007)

where were you fishing...sry if you already said and i missed it


----------



## Danno (Oct 17, 2007)

Coryphaena

FISH ID FOR DUMMIES 101

As our resident expert on fish and other things that lurk on the bottom, please explain body depth. I know that it is used to identify different fish from the same family, like the permit above and pompanos. My problem is that if I don't actually see the difference without having a pomp laying beside it. Is there something I'm missing, or just something you gain from experience?

I knew that the permit have teeth on their tongue, and had forgotten about the coloration in the fin.

Any recommendations beside catch more permits/pompanos?


----------



## Ed Mashburn (Oct 1, 2007)

Caught this little fella under Bob Sikes Bridge. It was the only thing we caught that day- very slow otherwise- Good fishing to all- Ed Mashburn


----------



## SolarFlare (Oct 3, 2007)

> *Coryphaena (10/17/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *CJF (10/17/2008)*How about PERMIT? Survey says?!?!?!?!
> ...


So CoryP,what kind of Permit population do we have here, never caught one. Of courseI'm kind of a species specific fisherman, if you know what i mean! Typical habitat, etc? 

Typical food source for permit?










<P align=center>*See any bone fish out there Ed?*<P align=center>







<P align=center>*HaHa*


----------

